# Recommendations for light and cheap dslr



## Carissa (Apr 9, 2010)

I bought a Canon 10D used a couple of years ago and although it takes great pictures and it's easy to use, I find I don't use it that much because it is so cumbersome and heavy. I would like to be able to sell it and get something as light and small as possible, while still sticking with an SLR. I'm looking to buy used to keep the cost down, I would like to stay under $400 body and lens. I've been looking at the Canon Rebel XS, Pentax K100D (I heard that the Pentax lenses are usually more light weight?) but I'm open to any brand since I'm going to probably sell off the lenses I have anyway. I also see some of the Olympus cameras are pretty light but got mixed reviews. Any recommendations?


----------



## ajkramer87 (Apr 9, 2010)

I had a canon rebel xt. Not sure what the newer model rebels are going for but if you stick with canon you could keep the lenses that you have.


----------



## Carissa (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking that at first but the lens I have comes out a bit too close up on a digital for my landscapes so I have to use an adapter, that all adds to the weight and bulk so I would just as soon sell it and get something new.


----------



## Carissa (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok now I'm thinking the Nikon D3000 - seems like a better camera than the other two for the money?


----------



## KmH (Apr 10, 2010)

I know a guy selling a pristine used Nikon D60 cheap:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/buy-sell/196690-fs-nikon-d60-w-free-grip.html


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 10, 2010)

IMHO, the D40, D60, & D3000 are all tiny.


----------



## usayit (Apr 10, 2010)

If weight and size are the biggest concern, have you considered m4/3rds?  The lenses are quite a bit smaller than the typical DSLR offerings.

Going for another Nikon, Olympus, and Canon might get you a smaller body but the lenses are going to be roughly the same size.


----------



## Carissa (Apr 10, 2010)

I've looked into the 4/3rds and they are a nice small size, but I think I would rather stick with the flexibility of a true SLR. The camera I have now weighs 2.6 lbs with lens and one battery. That's pretty heavy if you are carrying it any distance. It's more the weight that concerns me, as opposed to the dimensions. After going on a hike with my camera on my neck strap, my neck is stiff as a board. This camera needs either a strong man to handle it, or a tripod user.  

I'll be posting my 10D on ebay tomorrow night if anyone is interested in a nice, good condition, albeit heavy, camera.  (user id: vagserv)


----------



## Carissa (Apr 10, 2010)

KmH said:


> I know a guy selling a pristine used Nikon D60 cheap:
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/buy-sell/196690-fs-nikon-d60-w-free-grip.html



Nice, but I think just a little too pricey for my range considering i would have to buy a lens too. Unless my 10D goes for much more than I'm expecting....


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 10, 2010)

Are you 5' 90lbs?

Here is the thing, if you want something light/compact/easy to carry... then get a P&S.

If you want a SLR camera, then you are going to have to deal with the extra weight.

How about you look into other ways of carrying it, whether that be something like a slingshot pack that allows quick and easy access, or an improved strap to keep your neck from getting abused.

From the sound of it you just have this thing bouncing around on your chest (hanging from your neck) as you hike. This gives me an impression of someone who is taking snapshots occasionally outdoors along a walk.


----------



## Carissa (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm not really looking for something light, more like something lightER than what I have.  I don't need something I can stuff in my pocket and take snapshots with, I already have another camera for that purpose... I would rather go full SLR, or nothing.

From what I've researched, the 10D is one of the heavier SLR bodies made due to the magnesium body construction.... the body with battery alone weighs 870g, compare with the Nikon D3000 body with battery which weighs in at 536g. So that's about 3/4 lb in weight difference between these two. That may not sound like much but it's roughly the equivalent of carrying a 12oz can of pop attached to your camera strap.... after a while the extra weight gets annoying. The lenses are comparable in size and weight but my lens is not wide-angled enough for my landscape photography so I use a converter which adds another 120g and 2.5" of protrusion. Yes I could buy another lens that would serve my purpose but I would then have to sell the one I have to cover the cost... etc. 

As far as what I'm using it for, probably quite a wide variety of situations, but mostly outdoor photography that involves not just walking but climbing up and down steep and somewhat treacherous rocky areas, staircases, etc. Places where it's hard to haul heavy gear.

But yes point taken, a better travel case would be a good investment as well for my purposes so I think I'm going to look around for one.


----------



## usayit (Apr 10, 2010)

Carissa said:


> flexibility of a true SLR.



Just curious.. 

what sort of flexibility do you find in a "true SLR" that isn't there for a m4/3rds?

what lenses do you use with your 10D already?  


In your budget range, you might be forced to replace the 10D and use the lenses you already have.


----------



## usayit (Apr 10, 2010)

Carissa said:


> From what I've researched, the 10D is one of the heavier SLR bodies made due to the magnesium body construction.... the body with battery alone weighs 870g, compare with the Nikon D3000 body with battery which weighs in at 536g.



Most brands use magnesium bodies (or something similar) in their upper tiered models for durability.  Your 10D as well as its later siblings (20D, 30D, 50D, etc) all constructed in the same manner.  This is true for the higher models within the Nikon line.  The Nikon D3000 is pitched at the consumer line (Rebel XS is the Canon competitor) which are usually made of plastic bodies for lower cost.  Given your budget, I would consider keeping the lenses you use with the 10D and purchase a Canon Rebel body (the latest version you can fit in your budget).  Switching systems at this time is going to be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## KmH (Apr 10, 2010)

Carissa said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I know a guy selling a pristine used Nikon D60 cheap:
> ...


 You could always make an offer.


----------



## Carissa (Apr 11, 2010)

I can get a Nikon D3000 with 18-55mm VR lens brand new for $400....


----------



## Carissa (Apr 11, 2010)

usayit said:


> Carissa said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've researched, the 10D is one of the heavier SLR bodies made due to the magnesium body construction.... the body with battery alone weighs 870g, compare with the Nikon D3000 body with battery which weighs in at 536g.
> ...



The best camera I can get (body only) in the Rebel line would be the XS.... $400 on ebay, and I'm still stuck with my lens that doesn't really serve my purposes. Is the Rebel XS much better than the Nikon D3000 which I can get lens and all for $400? Maybe there's something I don't know that makes the XS a lot better than the D3000? The specs appear to be fairly comparable... but with the XS I wouldn't have the VR lens, and the display is .5" smaller. Otherwise they seem to be very similar. And of course if I'm not selling the lens I have, just the body, I can't expect to get as much, so I'm coming out behind on my budget if I spend the full $400 on just a camera body...


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 11, 2010)

The Xs isn't necessarily any better, you'd be perfectly fine with the D3000.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 11, 2010)

usayit said:


> Carissa said:
> 
> 
> > flexibility of a true SLR.
> ...



I'm curious about this as well....

You can get a panasonic G1 kit inside your budget, and it's alot smaller than any "true" SLR, and it's more flexible in the lenses. You can get cheap adapters and put almost ANY lens on it. If that's not flexibility, i don't know what is. 


Olympus E-P1's are going cheap now, and those are interchangeable lens cameras, and they're about the size of a point and shoot, but with the DSLR IQ. They also shoot HD video as well..


I dunno, i think you need to look at your priorities, because unless you shoot nothing but sports, m4/3rds is _exactly_ what you have been describing in what you want.


----------



## Carissa (Apr 11, 2010)

usayit said:


> Carissa said:
> 
> 
> > flexibility of a true SLR.
> ...



Maybe I'm wrong....I guess I'm just assuming that availability of lenses would be a lot more limited (especially used). At least until they've been around for a long time. And the price doesn't seem all that great.... the Olympus PEN is $600+ for the kit with the lens. I'm having a hard time finding a body with lens in my price range.

edit: just saw post above.


----------



## Carissa (Apr 11, 2010)

Panasonic G1 kits are going for $580 on ebay plus shipping ... (maybe I should be pricing them elsewhere?)

Olympus E-P1 kits are $520...plus $34 shipping

Is there somewhere else I should be pricing them? I do like the smaller size... but can't seem to find much of a kit for $400.

Just looking up some info on the E-P1....no shutter priority setting and no built in flash? If that's true it's definitely not what I'm looking for.


----------



## usayit (Apr 11, 2010)

Carissa said:
			
		

> I bought a Canon 10D used a couple of years ago and although it takes great pictures and it's easy to use
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Last time I checked, Nikon D3000 and Rebel XS were going for the same prices.  It doesn't matter which one you pick but to be a smart shopper, you should compare apples to apples.   I can't see a Nikon D3000 + Kit lens putting you in better place.

You already said the 10D + whatever lens you already have takes good pictures.  Now you are saying you are ~stuck~ with a lens that doesn't really serve your purposes????? I don't mean to be brash but you make absolutely no sense.  If the lens was serving you properly and you are familiar with the Canon layout, I cannot see going to a totally different system with a kit lens being a smart choice.




btw.. TPF is full of Nikon fan boys that will rant D3000! D3000! D3000!


I am a Leica shooter.. I could care less which you choose... but at least put some thought into it.

over and out.


----------



## AlexColeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Leica M9
/thread


----------



## Carissa (Apr 12, 2010)

It does take great pictures. But the lens I have needs a converter to get the wide angle that I want. Hence it becomes bulky. That's what I meant.

I'm thinking seriously about the m4/3rds if I can find one in my price range with the features I want.


----------



## The Shoe (Apr 12, 2010)

I ended up buying a Nikon D90 a couple months ago.

My 2nd choice?  Olympus e-620.  I was thinking along the same lines as you, valuing size and weight, and in my months of research (reading/comparing camera reviews daily and holding different bodies weekly for two months will make you crazy) I saw nothing really wrong with the current Olympus cameras, it was just the lens selection and larger viewfinder that tipped me to the Nikon.

So I'll add another voice that suggests looking into the 4/3rds system before making a choice.  I could've gotten an e620 and two lenses for the price of the D90 body, so I'm sure there are a few options in your price range.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 12, 2010)

It sounds you are leaning toward the D3000.  I am partial to Nikon so, way to go.  With that said, Canon lens are cheaper new than Nikon.  But, on the flip side, I think there are a lot more used Nikon lens out there for sale.

Good luck.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 12, 2010)

Carissa said:


> I've looked into the 4/3rds and they are a nice small size, but I think I would rather stick with the flexibility of a true SLR. The camera I have now weighs 2.6 lbs with lens and one battery. That's pretty heavy if you are carrying it any distance. It's more the weight that concerns me, as opposed to the dimensions. After going on a hike with my camera on my neck strap, my neck is stiff as a board. This camera needs either a strong man to handle it, or a tripod user.
> 
> I'll be posting my 10D on ebay tomorrow night if anyone is interested in a nice, good condition, albeit heavy, camera.  (user id: vagserv)



Don't hang it round your neck i never do, you should try carrying 2 1Dmk2's one with a 300mmF2.8L and the other with a 70-200 I don't find my 10D heavy it is heavier than the new breed because it is better made


----------



## KmH (Apr 12, 2010)

The strap dSLR camera makers include with their cameras is not a neck strap, it is a shoulder strap, not intended to be placed over the head.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 12, 2010)

This might be a stupid question but have you thought about hitting the gym? Trust me, I am no muscle man, but there is no way I would choose a camera because of its weight.

And anyway, how much weight are you going to lose, really, by switching camera?


----------



## Carissa (Apr 12, 2010)

^(just going to ignore that post)

So the decision has been made. Pentax k-x. I found a great deal on a kit. It seems to be a step up from any of the ones I've been debating over and something that turned me off on the Nikon is the lack of availability of pancake or lightweight lenses, that's apparently not the market they are targeting. There are tons of lenses out there, but practically nothing in that category and especially nothing that's super wide angle. I did look around for a m4/3rds camera but about the cheapest I could find was starting around $550, and didn't have the features I wanted so to get what I would want would be over $600. The regular 4/3rds cameras (not micro) are no smaller than standard SLR's for the most part so I didn't see any benefit there.


----------

